# Police Officer Vernell Brown



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Vernell Brown, Jr.*
New Orleans Police Department, Louisiana

End of Watch: Friday, July 17, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 47

*Tour:* 17 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle

*Incident Date:* 7/12/2015

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Vernell Brown succumbed to injuries sustained five days earlier when he was struck by a car on U.S. 90, on the I-10 East split, while investigating a separate car fire.

He was training two police recruits at the scene when two other vehicles were involved in a crash. One of the vehicles then veered off the road and struck Officer Brown. He was transported to a local hospital where he remained in a coma until succumbing to his injuries.

Officer Brown had served with the New Orleans Police Department for 17 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Superintendent Michael Harrison
New Orleans Police Department
715 South Broad Street
New Orleans, LA 70119

Phone: (504) 826-2828

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22538-police-officer-vernell-brown-jr#ixzz3gGi1bWZF


----------



## Voodoo50 (Mar 13, 2011)

We'll take it from here Officer Brown.


----------

